# A "Devil of a time" on Vet's Day!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Did a little cast and blast this past Wednesday on the big lake. The Walleyes weren't in the mood to play, but the divers were moving all day. I've always wanted to try hunting out of a boat on a big lake, never done it except for my trip to Alaska a few years back...Man it was a blast...Maybe there something to this roost busting  Just playing. 
Here's me with the first Buffleheads I've shot in N.D. in a looonggg time. Don't see many of these in the grain fields...  These are going on the wall.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's my little buddy with the day's line up! Which included my first N.D. Goldeneye...too bad it was a juvie or it would be going on the wall as well and a couple of tasty Bluebills.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's part of our spread...Gonna have to work on my "long lineing" placement...Oh well, divers didn't seem to mind. Fun day to be shooting something since I haven't seen much for green of late.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures Rick!


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet looking buffies!

That isnt a greater scaup is it?

Nice hat too! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good looking buffleheads for sure! That Drake Bluebill would be going on my wall also!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

cool pictures! buffs are cool looken little ducks. i got a pair in the freezer im going to mount this winter


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

hey Rick, I shot a nice bufflehead this weekend and was thinking about getting it mounted and a question is that does the gray on their belly always stay there or is that what the color is, I thought it would have not been fully plumed yet.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

Now that is something i am interested in. I never have hunted divers, but i have a friend from I falls that is allways talking aboujt hunting divers. I have a place on 6 mile bay and when i was there a few weeks ago there were alot of divers around. So you put out some decoys and pulled your fishing boat in the reeds without any camo? were you on a point? did you watch flight patterns or just pick a spot? thanks for the info


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW rick great pick. Once again I'm impressed and i didn't expect anything less from ya. Are you planning on mounting any of those big buffs? If it were me I'd give a green light. I was Just curious how many you mount yourself for enjoyment. Cause for me....that would be one.....Great Pics!!!! :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That looks like a great time!!!! I love hunting out of a boat!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Honker...Yep, I am planning on mounting those, but I rarely get to any of my own birds, so it may be awhile...Thanks for the comments guys! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am considerable jealous! I had about 50 of them in a little lake around my area. Well one night I went out on my 4 wheeler to see if they were still around (without my gun of course). Got off the 4 wheeler went down by the water and had them buzz me more than once! All I could do was thank them for the show!

Beautiful birds and the smile on the little ones face paints the whole story!!!


----------



## Big Daddy Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

Good job DAD!
Think Jr will remember that hunt for the rest of his life???
I still vividly remember hunts with my Dad ... best hunts of my life.
You are a hero!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

riverview said:


> Now that is something i am interested in. I never have hunted divers, but i have a friend from I falls that is allways talking aboujt hunting divers. I have a place on 6 mile bay and when i was there a few weeks ago there were alot of divers around. So you put out some decoys and pulled your fishing boat in the reeds without any camo? were you on a point? did you watch flight patterns or just pick a spot? thanks for the info


From what Ive seen, divers are much "friendlier" than mallards. Where as a mallard might pick out that obvious duck boat 99 times out of a 100, those little guys will still burn in to say hi sometimes.


----------

